# Remote coding positions available



## kara912

The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!


----------



## tbroug01

*job*

Hi!!

I would like to have a remote coding job. My name is tawana broughton and my email is tawanabroughton@yahoo.com.

Thanks!


----------



## jtjackson60

*Billing Specialist*

I am very interested in this position, I don't have my CPC, I have taken the exam twice didn't pass but I am taking it again in December. I have over 5 years experience which consist of physician office, and I am presently working in a specialty office (hematology/oncology). I know it stated that you want someone with CPC certification, I praying that will give me an opportunity with the experience I have. I have also complete ICD 10 training course through my current employer, it was oncology specific and I passed all the test I do have my certificates for that course if it is needed. 

If company is interested in speaking with me regarding this position I can be reached at 256-658-5007 which is my cell phone number. I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Thank you in advance.

Janet Jackson
256-658-5007 cell
256-858-9707 home


----------



## jeanicer

*Remote Coders*

Hello,

I have my CPC since 2008 and am interested. jeanicerobinson@gmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## shar27sharp

*Interested in the Remote Coding*

Hi I am too interested in the Remote Coding Position. I am CPC certified with 20 years of coding experience. Please feel free to contact me at sgflemm@gmail.com.

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## htidd

*Interested *

Hi,

I just got my CPC but I have 2 years of experience in coding. You can email me at divineaeris@yahoo.com if you still have openings


----------



## maryyromeo@hotmail.com

*I am interested*

Hi, 

I would be interested in this position. I have my CPC and been working in the field for over 3 years. I have worked on E&M and Medical Oncology and Hematology. my email is maryyromeo@hotmail.com

Thank you


----------



## TFoster80

Hello, 

I am RCC and CPC certifed and have 6 years experience. I would love to hear more about the company and the positions avaliable. I can be reached at mariefoster77@hotmail.com

Thank you,


----------



## TAWANNABANKS

*Cpc, cedc*

Hello,

I am certified with my CPC and CEDC and have been since 2005. Please forward my email address for the remote coding. tmbankssea@gmail.com 
Thank you.


----------



## egarci53

Hi 
I am certified with cpc since 2009 
evelyndlove@me.com


----------



## browndiamond

*Very Interested - remote Coder*

I  am a CPC with 15 years experience...Would be interested in the position.

Thanks

grahavd@gmail.com

I private messaged you also...


----------



## shaill

kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!



Kara, 

I am seeking remote coding opportunities.  I have 30+ years medical billing/coding experience (doctors office, laboratory, and billing service).  I am a CPC.  I have also taught HCPCS, CPT, ICD9CM and ICD10 CM/PCS coding at the college level.  

I would like more information on the positions available. 

Thanks, 

Sally Haill (sally.haill@yahoo.com)


----------



## abogari

*Cpc*

Hi,

I would love to hear more about the positions available. My name is Ann Bogari and my email is abogari323@gmail.com. Thank you.


----------



## nursedoan

*Remote coding job*

Hi, 

I would also love to be referred for this job.  My email is nursedoan@gmail.com.  I have had my CPC for 3 years now and have 3 years coding experience. 

Thanks,


----------



## alana310

Good afternoon,

I am interested in the remote coding position.  I have been certifired since 2012 and have over 10 years in the medical field.  My email is alana.harris83@gmail.com.  Thank you.

Alana


----------



## amitjoshi4

More than 2 years of experience, amit_20042000@yahoo.co.in, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## swiebke

Hi,
I am certified with CPC since 2013 and I have over 10 years of Podiatry coding experience and 2 years of General Surgery experience.  I am interested in learning more about the current positions that are available.

tigger291@sbcglobal.net

Thank you,

Shannon

Thank you


----------



## poinky

*Remote Coding*

I am a cpc with 2 years of experience, please contact me mmendoza698@yahoo.com


----------



## kara912

Hi everyone! My contracting company that would be contacting you prefers to call you directly, but will email you first if you are more comfortable with that. I am going to send her a mass email with any and all info given then she will reach out to those interested. If you are comfortable with giving your phone number, Inbox me and she will contact you. Thank you for all the interest!


----------



## cross@schsa.org

I am interested as well, I have had my CPC since 2012 and currently going towards CPMA.  My email is c_ross@charter.net

Thank you!


----------



## Manugal1

*Interested*

Would like more information.  dianeingham66@gmail.com


----------



## rrussell5

*Remote Coding Position*

Hi.  I have been certified and a member of the AAPC for over 10 years. I have worked as a coder for over 15 years and am very interested in the position. 
Email is
rrussellpsc@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## amitjoshi4

*Interested to work remotely*

I am a Certified Medical Billing and Coding Specialist and every month I participate in the monthly seminar of AAPC Reno Chapter for mastering ICD-10.

My email add is rbyrhdalitin@yahoo.com. 

Thank You.


----------



## owens.sj@att.net

*Remote CPC*

Hi-
I am CPC certified & have been coding for 25 years.  My email address is owens.sj@att.net

Thank you.


----------



## renedepuy

I am interested.  I have my CPC and have over 20 years experience in the medical field.  I currently work for a local nephrologist who does dialysis billing and I have worked for a urologist in the past as well.  Please let me know what steps to take next.  I saw somewhere to take a pre-employment test but can't find the link.  Thank you for the consideration.


----------



## kara912

I am forwarding all your info on to the recruiting company. Good luck everyone!


----------



## kara912

renedepuy said:


> I am interested.  I have my CPC and have over 20 years experience in the medical field.  I currently work for a local nephrologist who does dialysis billing and I have worked for a urologist in the past as well.  Please let me know what steps to take next.  I saw somewhere to take a pre-employment test but can't find the link.  Thank you for the consideration.



Once your information gets sent to them, they will tell you any further details to check your qualifications.


----------



## Renu Kumar Watwani

*remote coding*

i am interested but i want to know one thing that can i work from home.

please let me know.

my email id : renukumarwatwani@gmail.com


----------



## brandi.grubbs@jax.ufl.edu

*CPC since 2013*

I am interested in a remote coding position. I obtained my CPC in 9/2013 and have worked in billing/coding for 20 years.

Any assistance you can provide is GREATLY appreciated. 

email address is bleighb30@yahoo.com


----------



## PrettyDaisy123

What company is it with?
Many thanks!


----------



## AKALLOO

*Remote coding position*

Hi, I've obtained my CPC since 2005 and have been coding since. I am currently working for a prestigious institution in NYC and is very interesting in the remote coding position you have available.  I can be reached at: anitakalloo@gmail.com.


----------



## cjmabreece

I am interested in hearing about the coding position. I have a CPC since 2006 plus an Associate's in HIT. My email is clifflin4@aol.com. I have a FT job, but was interested in possible PT with flexible hours.


----------



## ttetleton

I am very interested!   Just passed my CPC and I am finishing up school.  Would love more info.

Tammy Tetleton CPC-A


----------



## Regina24

*Medical biller/remote*

I recently moved due to husband relocation. I am very interested!


----------



## pstraight

I am a CPC with nursing and hemodialysis background.  psstraight@gmail.com


----------



## mosinskijm

Hello- CPC certified with over 4 years experience. jmosinski@ghs.org looking for part time. Thanks much!!


----------



## sparks34

*Certified but no experience*

So very frustrating to be certified and know one hires you without the experience. DEFINITELY looking for a kick starter position 
sprinklehogan@yahoo.com
916-277-3338


----------



## MJames1

*Remote Coding Position*

I am very interested in this position.  I have coded 15 years, and have coded over 6 areas.


----------



## suzhowell

*Remote Coding*

I am interested in learning more about the position....
suzhowellcpc@hotmail.com

CPC and CGIC....CPC 2004 CGIC 2007


----------



## scottc1

*Remote coder*

I am a CPC and CMC since 2006.  Please contact me if there is anyway that I can be of assistance.
Thank you,
Connie
cscott44142@yahoo.com


----------



## Latisha Coles

latisha.coles@gmail.com


----------



## mcb0728

I am interested in this position. 

Please email me at mcb0728@gmail.com

Thank you for posting!


----------



## peqchica5

I'm interested in the position but I have one year of experience. I can be reached by email peqchica5@aol.com or by cell 540-327-9323


----------



## kmelleck

Ian interested in remote coding. I have my CPC and have been doing coding in an opthamology office for over 2 years. Kmelleck@gmail.com. 

Kathy


----------



## venkatvr

*Job search.*

Hi I have all the qualifications which is mentioned as required. my email
venkatbioinformatics@gmail.com

Once you contact to my mail, I can send my resume.

If possible furnish me the contact mail to which I have to contact.


----------



## scottc1

*Remote coding job*

I am looking for a remote coding position.  I have many years experience and and audit rating of 96% and higher.  
Thank you


----------



## Cat smith

*Remote coding position*

I am very interested in a remote medical coding position.

My email is catsmith463@hotmail.com

Thank you,

Cathi Smith


----------



## W.Creed

*Certified, 3 years experience*

gwcreed@gmail.com, I am a CPC and have 3 years experience. Thanks!


----------



## CImdieke

*CPC with experience*

Please send me more information on the positions available. 

Thanks.
Cortney
cortney_gottwald@msn.com


----------



## along81265

*Andrea long cpc*



kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!



along81265@gmail.com 

HI KARA
I AM DEFINITELY INTERESTED IN A REMOTE CODING POSITION. I HAVE MY CERTIFICATION THROUGH THE AAPC AND HAVE COMPLETED MY ICD-10 PROFICIENCY. I HAVE BEEN WORKING IN GYNECOLOGY FOR THE PAST THREE YEARS AND RECIEVED MY EDUCATION THROUGH WEST GEORGIA TECH FOR MEDICAL BILLING AND CODING. PLEASE SEND ME MORE INFORMATION REGUARDING APPLYING FOR THIS POSITION. 
THANK YOU
ANDREA LONG


----------



## natashariddle

*Remote Coding Position*

Very interested, please email me at nriddle31@gmail.com if this position is still available.

Thank you


----------



## PAVALAR

I am Babu an AAPC Certified Coder (CPC) and certified in ICD 10 and also having 5 years plus coding experience in ED coding & Outpatient Coding.my mail id pavalar@gmail.com


----------



## Starr5052

*Pick me!*

Hi there,

I have remote experience, 5 years coding and passed ICD10 this last Saturday. When do I start?

CPCoder4U@aol.com


----------



## JackieDls

*Remote job*

I am interested in having a remote coding job. You can email me at jackiefdelossantos@yahoo.com. I am currently a CPC  with almost 3 year experience and I am certified in ICD 10.

Thank you,
Jackie


----------



## PHartigan

*Remote Coding position*

Hi 
I am certified with my CPC since 2004 and my CCS since January 2015. I have been coding for the past 20 years, with the past 3+ as a remote position and would like to pick up more work. Please forward my email address for the remote coding position.

hartiganpaulette@gmail.com

Thank you,
Paulette


----------



## 08pancho

*available asap*

hi, I been coding for Emergency for 2 years and Primary care physicians for 4 years. My email is bibi.navarro@yahoo.com. 

thanks


----------



## milley1

Hello,
I am a certified coder since 2005 coding multi-specialties.  I am interested, you can email me at: milley24@hotmail.com.
Thanks!


----------



## jkh429

*Remote Position*

I am very interested. Please email me at jenniferwhitney@cox.net


----------



## desertsteph65

I have my CPC Certificate and ICD-10 Proficiency certificate.  I have been coding for 4 years. I am very interested in this position.

Thank You


----------



## nicolecraig

*Remote Position*

I have my CPC Certification . I have been coding for over 3 years. I am very interested in this position. Please email me at nicolecraig2003@yahoo.com

Thank You


----------



## carmstead

I am interested in remote work.  I am certified with 11 years of coding experience.  carmstead77@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## hema0726

Hello,
I am certified with my CPC and also has ICD-10 certification.Please e-mail me at
hema0726 @yahoo.com


----------



## hema0726

I have my CPC and my ICD-10 exam has been passed. I have multi-specialty experience, but no remote experience. E-Mail is hema0726@yahoo.com
Thanks!


----------



## pamlogan59

*Interested!*

I am very interested in the remote coding position. I have 2+ years experience in medical office/Assisted living/Nursing home facilities. I also have completed my ICD-10 course


----------



## selong2015

*sel419 - looking for remote coding job for general surgery*

Hi, I am interested in a remote coding job. Please contact me at sepotter1@comcast.net. Thanks!


----------



## JackieDls

*Remote*

I would be interested. I am currently a CPC and have 2 1/2 years experience. My email is jackiefdelossantos@yahoo.com.


----------



## elzabet72

*Part Time Coding*

Hi,

I have my CPC and CEMC.  I work a full time coding/auditing job but would like to find a part time remote coding position to supplement my income.  I would be available 10-15 hours a week.

I have experience in Cardiology, Pulmonary, and Internal Medicine as well as being experienced in Residency rules, shared visits and the Medicare exception rule.  I also audit Internal Medicine and Residents and provide feedback and education.

Feel free to contact me at elzabet72@yahoo.com

Thank you,

Liz Thompson CPC, CEMC


----------



## admiller04@gmail.com

Hello, 

I am interested in a remote opportunity.  I'm a CPC, CHONC and CPPM.  I've also completed the ICD-10 proficiency test as well.  I have 12+ years experience in the medical field.  The past 8 years have been in Medical Oncology.  

Thanks, 

Ashley Miller


----------



## admiller04@gmail.com

Hello, 

I am interested.  I'm a CPC, CHONC and CPPM.  I've also completed the ICD-10 proficiency test as well.  I have 12+ years experience in healthcare with the last 8 years in Medical Oncology.  

Thanks in advance,
Ashley Miller


----------



## flycliffyboo

*Remote coding positions*

I have my COC, CPC, and CHONC, with 5 years experience in Infusion Coding.

Interested in seeing what remote positions are out there for CHONC.

Thanks,

flycliffyboo

email:  jillybo@juno.com


----------



## MJohnsonMartinez

*Count me in...*

I'm interested in part time -- I have an RHIT and a CPC and 3 years experience.  My email is Tmadmartinez@hotmail.com.
Thanks!
Marie


----------



## DKING

*DKing*

Hi I am interested in a remote position I have 14 years experience in multiple specialties. I have been certified through AAPC since 2006. My email is
dmking59@yahoo.com
Thank you


----------



## stacsaw

Hello, 

I am interested in PT,  I have my CPC, CPC-H (COC) and 2 1/2 yrs coding expierence. my email is stacie.sawyer@gmail.com. 

Thank you


----------



## CImdieke

I am also interested in learning more. I have my CPC, completed my ICD-10 proficiency exam, and have 4 years experience.
Please contact me at cortney_gottwald@msn.com

Thanks.
C. Imdieke


----------



## coder2coder

*Remote coding*

I have 10 years coding experience. I am interested in doing remote coding from home.  I am received myCPC certification in 2009 through AAPC.  I have not had a coding job since 2013.  My email is dowdfa82@yahoo.com
Thanks, Felecia


----------



## second to none 

*CPC since 2012*

Hi,
    I am looking for coding job. my email is balqeeshashemee@hotmail.com


----------



## lkfloyd

Hello, I am interested please email me at lfloydcpc@yahoo.com thank you


----------



## tgately

*Remote coding position*

Hello I am interested in a remote coding position. I have 17 years of coding experience and I have had a CPC certification for 15 years. You may contact me at:
tgately0713@icloud.com

Thank you. I look forward to hearing from you.

Teresa Gately, CPC


----------



## amberlarsen820

I would love some information! Amberlarsen820@yahoo.com


----------



## mrockvoan

I am interested.  mrockvoan@twc.com

I have my CPC and 16 years coding.


----------



## moemoe

*Hello*

I am a CPC looking for remote work. Please forward my email: moemoe@jps.net. 
Thank you!


----------



## amber97

*remote coding*

I am very much interested on this position, I am CPC certified and member of AAPC. Please email me at lea.lastima@sbcglobal.net. thank you


----------



## natashariddle

*Remote position*

Good Morning,

I am a CPC and also ICD-10 certified via AAPC. I have more than 2 years experience. Please send more info to nriddle31@gmail.com.

Regards,

Natasha Riddle


----------



## rosa123

*remote coding*

Good Morning

My Name is Rosa Morales I'm a CPC, have almost 3 years experience billing  and I'm interested my email:  rmorales89@verizon.net

Thank you.


----------



## chandruphysio@gmail.com

*Hi*

Hi ,
I have an CPC credential with 3 years of medical coding experience in surgery. Kindly refer me if i'm eligible.
My E-mail ID : chandruphysio@gmail.com

Thanks & Regards
Chandrasekar sethusayanam


----------



## gjja

*remote position*

Kindly forward me the contact information for the remote position. I have my CPC certification and CPMA certification with more than 2 years experience as required. gjjaaron@juno.com. Thank you for this kind referral.


----------



## andrella

*remote position*

I'm interest..... is there part time positions available?.....I am certified and I work Hospital Outpatient ER, CLI's and Ancillary.

Andrella Nichols

t3anichols@att.net
mznicholz@gmail.com


----------



## mvllahu

*I am interesed on the remote coding job*

Hi my name is Matilda . I am a CPC since 2009 and I have been working since than as a coder for health center for primary care doctor. I do Pedi, adult, OBGYN , Behavioral Health   and dental.
Please let me know if I am qualified and if you are interested on suggesting my name.
My private email address is vllahumatilda@gmail.com

Looking forward to hearing from you,

Sincerely,

Matilda Vllahu


----------



## lhardin0621

Certified since 2009 

lashaune.hardin@hotmail.com


----------



## Rosyreh

*Remote Coder*

Hi, Kara!
I would like some more info. on your company and available remote positions.
Interested in Ortho and surgery. CPC, COSC, soon to add CASCC.
Thanks!
Rosyreh@aol.com


----------



## zanalee

I was wondering what company this is?  and if anyone that has given their information gotten any response from them. 

Thank you.


----------



## second to none 

Hi,

I am CPC and looking for medical coding job. My email is balqeeshashemee@hotmail.com


----------



## mchb72767

*Interested*

I have close to 29 years in the medical field. I hold my CMC, CMOM, CPC and working on my CMIS. I have over 20 years of experience. Have been certified for over 3 years.

email: mchb727@aol.com


----------



## karussell

Good afternoon.
My name is Kimberly Russell and am interested in one of the Remote Coding positions.  I am CPC and CPMA certified with 10 years of billing and coding experience.  My email address is krussell8968@aol.com
Thank you.


----------



## mbardwell

*Remote Coding*

I would be very interested in receiving more information regarding the open positions. 
I hold multiple coding certifications thru AAPC and AHIMA


Maureen Bardwell
mbardwellcpc@att.net


----------



## smovet

Hello, 

I am a CPC, and am studying for CPMA certification. I would love more information. My email is smovet6@gmail.com.

Thank you.


----------



## Carolp3220

Would like some information as well.


----------



## natashariddle

*Interested remote cpc position*

Good Morning,

If you could please send more info to me @ nriddle31@gmail.com


----------



## claudiachocano

Good morning,
I hold a CPC certification and have 3 years of experience.
Regards,
Claudia Chocano
claudiachocano@live.com


----------



## charlessolomon03

*Charles solomon - medical coder*

Dear,

I am having 6+ years of solid experience in MEDICAL CODING , DENIAL MANAGEMENT / INSURANCE DEPARTMENT in UAE & INDIA (U.S Project). I am professionally qualified with CPC, CGSC, ICD10CM from AAPC & BPT (BACHELOR OF PHYSIOTHERAPY) from India.

I have strong Medical & Insurance knowledge with the ability to Process each Medical claim/Bill to be get paid without any denials. Excellent Communication, Presentation and Interpersonal skills and with strong Experience in Resubmitting  the denied claims within the target turnaround time.

I am a hard worker who can work under extreme pressure & meet deadline without sacrificing quality. Being friendly & pleasing mannered, I can get along with people well, can deal with people with all levels with different nationalities and can also work efficiently with or without supervision.  In addition, I have excellent interpersonal, communication & relation building skills.

I believe both my skills and personal attributes match the requirements for the Position of Insurance coordinator /Medical coder  and that I would be able to effectively contribute to the team and organization as I am interested in to join your esteem organization and want to be one of the best employees.

Eagerly waiting for your response...

Thanks & Regards,

Charles Solomon. CGSC. CPC. BPT.

charles19860@gmail.com

UAE - +971526398606


----------



## Neeraja Maram

Hello
This is Neeraja Maram , I am having 4+ years of  experience in MEDICAL CODING , I am  CPC and ICD10 CM certified coder from AAPC( Bachelors Degree in Pharmacy) . Please let me know if any opportunity available.


Thanks& regards
Neeraja M
Email Id : neerajamaram25@gmail.com


----------



## medicode3

*CPC with 30+ years experience*

Hello I am seeking a FT Remote position now so if you could contact me at sheri.mccoy52880@gmail.com I would appreciate it.  I have been certified for 15 years and have close to 30 specialties that I have experience coding.  Thank you so much.


----------



## christinev

Hello,

I am an experienced remote coder. I have been working remotely for over 5 years with 22 years of experience in billing and coding. I have 2 current certifications (CPC, CGIC). I am very interested. Please message me with more information.

Thanks!


----------



## plschmacht

*remote coding*

Good morning - my name is Pat Schmacht and I am looking for a remote coding position. I have been CPC certified since 2009 and am currently ICD-10 certified. 

My contact information is pat.schmacht@gmail.com

Thank You
Pat Schmacht CPC


----------



## Coder2009

*Remote coder position*

Hello, I'm interested in the remote coding position. Please contact by email, hood268@gmail.com. I have had my cert since 2008 CPC and recently received my CIRCC this past February. I have 6 years of interventional radiology billing for the past 6 years. Also, denial and reimbursement exp.
Thanks,
Sharla H.


----------



## todd5400

*Interested!!*

I would be interested in remote coding.  I have had my CPC for many years and have worked in the field for 20 plus years.

Contact info:  todd5400@ymail.com


----------



## smarvel

*Remote Coding Position*

I am interested in this opportunity. I am CPC certified as well as CCC certified with four years experience in a Physician Based setting. My contact information is Sharena.Marvel@aol.com.

Thank you,
Sharena Marvel, CPC, CCC.


----------



## yvonnedear

*Interested in remote coding*

My name is Yvonne Dear. I have been a certified CPC since 2007 but have been doing coding and billing since 2000. I have been doing OB/GYN SINCE 2006. I'm very interested in remote coding. Please contact me with more info. Email: yvonnedear@hotmail.com


----------



## tgately

*I am interested in a remote coding postion*

Hi I am very interested in a remote coding position. I have 17 years of experience in a Radiology practice. I have been certified for 15 years. My email address is: tag0713@comcast.net.

Thank you.


----------



## ellewallech@gmail.com

interested...coding since 2006

ellewallech@gmail.com


----------



## mbarbour

*Remote Coding Position*

Hi,

I am interested in a remote coding position. My email address is meloniebarbour@ymail.com
I have been doing billing and coding since 1996 for different specialties. I have had my CPC since 2003. For the past 7 years I have been working for ER physicians as a billing analyst.

Thank you!


----------



## tonarrac

Hi, I'm interested.  Please email me info at tonarra@aahctn.com  Thanks



kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!


----------



## mbarga

*remote coding position*

I am interested in this job. May I know other requirements aside from being a certified coder. My name is Maria Barga with certification since 2005. My email address: penebarga@yahoo.com.


----------



## stacy

I am interested in the position.  Here is my email address.
dsmm160@windstream.net
Thank You,


----------



## Rlaskowski

*Interested*

i would be interested. rlaskowski87@hotmail.com


----------



## lizard

I would definitely be interested. I am emailing my resume later this evening. I am CPC and have been since 95. I have coded multi specialties but mostly General Surgery, Vascular, Ortho, some Cardio and OB. I started my career in working for Medicare and have a great deal of knowledge from that aspect. I have extensive knowledge in all aspects of coding and reimbursement.
lward283@yahoo.com


----------



## desertsteph65

*Remote coding position*

I have my CPC and ICD10  Certificate. I have  been coding since 2009. I am interested in remote coding and have worked remotely before. 

Thanks


----------



## claudiachocano

Very interested! 
CPC, over 3 years of experience. Thanks
claudiachocano@live.com


----------



## Jennifer G 08

*Remote position*

I am interested in learning more about this position.  dj63@ctcn.net


----------



## mhousen

*Remote Job*

i'm very interested. My email is meaghan.housen@outlook.com


----------



## MaryCarroll

*Interested*

I am interested in the position - my email is marycarroll76@gmail.com.  Can you please send me some information about the job??  Or forward my email?  I have my CPC and I have several years experience with coding.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bjacobs0691

Hi, I just joined and I plan on taking my exam in Sept, do you know of anyone looking for possible CPC-A ((crosses fingers)), because I do not have the 2 year experience and possibly part time since I work in a hospital now and don't really want to leave this position as of yet?


----------



## jm.harding1@yahoo.com

*Joanne Harding, CPC*

I am also interested in the Remote Coding positions available.
I have 4 years experience in general surgery. I also have experience in medical auditing. 
Thank you for forwarding this information to my email:

jm.harding1@yahoo.com.


----------



## runbikeharley

runbikeharley@hotmail.com


----------



## runbikeharley

runbikeharley@hotmail


----------



## willie

*remote coders*

Hello i am very interested in remote work Nights and weekends say 20 hours /Week. I have been CPC certified since 2006. I have remote experience and I am set up and ready to start immediatly. Please email me @ wmorin222@yahoo.com. Thank you. 
Will


----------



## abrodskycpc

I am interested as well! 

abrodskycpc@gmail.com


----------



## Jules33

Hi 
I am interested in a remote position. I just passed the CPC and also passed the ICD-10 proficiency assessment. My program was in ICD-10. Would your company consider a new graduate for one of these positions? 
Julie Dorman 
maplered@att.net


----------



## MACT1234

*Interested in Remote Coding Position*

CPC since 2008 with 8+ years experience at my current job. My email is sierratam@yahoo.com
Tamera Finley


----------



## JBerry

Hi Kara! I attempted to send you a PM--your inbox is full.. 

I'm also interested.  jberry65010@gmail.com

Looking forward to your response!


----------



## claudiachocano

Good morning,
I am certified and have over 3 years experience.
Thanks
claudiachocano@live.com


----------



## jenc8581

*Interested*

Hi Kara!

I have been a coder with the US Army DoD for 7 years. CPC Certified Dec 2014. I would love more information!
jenc8581@hotmail.com


----------



## fosterkristie

*Certified Professional Coder Remote*

I am CPC Certified and have been since 2010 I have coded for WellMed in chronic conditions, I have also coded for Chiropractic and physical therapy, E&M experience in coding for Inter-operative monitoring coding ICD-9, CPT & HCPCS. I have also taken the ICD-10 boot camp and working on testing now. I am very interested in gaining an opportunity to code remotely from home and work for a reputable company. Any help, leads or advice you may have to help me  would be greatly appreciated. 

kristieleefoster@gmail.com     or     krissy@txnotary.com

Thank you 

Kristie Foster


----------



## Elayaraja.Rajendiran

Hi,

I am intrested to do romote medical coding job. I have experience in HCC with ICD-10 CM and currently am doing IP-DRG coding.

Name: Elayaraja R
Certification: CPC-A
Exp: 3 Years
mail:elayaraja22@hotmail.com

Thanks & Regards,
Elayaraja


----------



## mokkapati.bhavani

*Remote coding*

Hi,
I am looking for a remote position and I am certified CPC coder with 4 years of experience. contact me at mokkapati.bhavani@gmail.com


----------



## roryash

*Remote coding position*

Good Morning,

I saw the posting for remote coder position and I am very interested. I have had my CPC since June 2013 and have been working as an Office Coordinator ever since. I am currently in the process of taking the ICD-10 boot camp offered online through AAPC. I would love to send you my resume if the openings are still available.

Rory Ash
Office Coordinator
Healing Motion PT
(541) 223-4991
rory-ash@hotmail.com


----------



## summerday5

*Kim CPC*

What is the name of the company hiring? Are the coding positions for inpatient or outpatient coding? ICD-10 or ICD-9?

Thank you!
Kim


----------



## pisom

I would like a more information on this job.


----------



## banumathy

*I am intrested*

Hello, I am interested to do this job, please reach out me at ssk_banu@yahoo.co.in


----------



## Carmelitaharley

*Remote coding*

I know this thread is old by now, but what company is this for?


----------



## KIKARMA10

*Interested*

Hello, I have 7 years exp and I'm CPC certified, Terricamcguinn@yahoo.com


----------



## KIKARMA10

Terrica McGuinn 843-337-9404, CPC certified with 7 years exp


----------



## JBerry

If there are part time opportunities available I am also interested.  I can be reached by e-mail at jberry65010@gmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## anitadianad

*hi*

I am very interested in this opportunity. I am CPC certified with more than 8 years experience which consists of Emergency room, Office visit and IP. My mail ID is anitaros81@gmail.com


----------



## H.BREN74@YAHOO.COM

I would be interested in more info. I am certified and have 7 years experience. Please contact me at h.bren74@yahoo.com


----------



## pburnley

*Remote Coding Position*

I am very interested also.  I have been CPC for 7+ years.  Please send me information to my email at burnley775@comcast.net

Thank you!


----------



## CHRISTYMAC

*Remote coding positions*

I am interested in the remote coding position. I am certified and have over 20years medical billing/coding exp. My email is momamac@comcast.net. 

Thank you


----------



## dcrawford/CPC

*Remote Position*

I am interested.
my email address
dcrwford@yahoo.com


----------



## plschmacht

I am interested in a remote coding position. I have had my CPC since 2009 and have passed the ICD-10 cert test. I have over 20 years in the medical profession.

Thanks 
pat.schmacht@gmail.com


----------



## Codehound1

kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!


Hi, Kara.  FYI, I have sent you a private message, but this message pops up:  kara912 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## tparson00@gmail.com

*Remote Coder*

Hi 

I am interested in a remote coding position mmy email is tparson00@gmail.com


----------



## tparson00@gmail.com

Hi 

I am interested tparson00@gmail.com


----------



## ndguenther

I am very interested. nickeywalker1@gmail.com Please let me know


----------



## debrajordan

*Remote Coding Position*

Hello, I am interested in the remote coding position.  I have my CPC certification, as well as experience in Outpatient coding.  Please contact me at debrajo37@gmail.com


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com

*Remote position*

Hi

I have my CPC 1 1/2 years of coding experience.  I am also interested.  My email is tdbear612@yahoo.com and my phone # is 575-302-6063.

Thank you.

Nancy


----------



## f31swife

My name is Shawnna and I am looking for a remote coding position.  I have experience in anesthesia, general surgery and ED.  I can be reached at f31swife@gmail.com.   thank you


----------



## linmre123

I would be interested if there is still availability? I am a CPC and will have 2 years experience in October 2015 in Neurology and Neuroendovascular. I am also a retired Rad Tech.

linmre@icloud.com


----------



## wadej

*Remote coding*

I am interested in a remote coding position. I have been doing billing for over 15 years, i have been a CPC since 2009.

Thanks

Joy Wade
buddie0211@gmail.com


----------



## ahooheno

My name is Ale'a and I am also looking for a remote coding position. I currently hold a CPC certification. I have a little over 2 years of coding currently in a hospital and have experiance in family medicine, outpatient, and ED coding. Please contact me at kiliohu10@yahoo.com. 

Thank you!


----------



## donsgirl1015

I would be VERY interested!!!  I have had my certification since 2011 and am currently the lead coder for a 10 provider (6 MD, 4 PA-C) ortho practice.    
my emails:  mhdh1994@gmail.com mholcombe@gbandj.com   cell#678-323-5193


----------



## plschmacht

*remote coder*

I am currently looking for a remote coding position. I can be contacted at pat.schmacht@gmail.com

Thank you for your consideration


----------



## alexandriafaith

Hi I'm interested in the position. My email is alexandria_faith@yahoo.com, if you can send more information. 

Thanks


----------



## jenreed87

I am very interested in the position as well if it is still open for applicants. I can be reached at jenreed87@gmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## chmac

Hello, I've been a CPC since 2011 and am very interested in knowing a little more about these positions. You can email me at mendencl@gmail.com. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lainie4656

kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!



Are you still looking??


----------



## anelson30

*Coding - Sub-contract*



kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!




HI Kara

Would you be interested in sub-contracting?  We have several coders that are ready to go.

Please contact me ASAP if your interested?  This works out very well.

Thanks


----------



## anelson30

*Sub-Contract*

Would you guys want to sub-contract?  We have several coders that are available ASAP!  Pleease let me know I would like to talk to you with our
company's CEO/President.

Thanks

Amy


----------



## mrowens92

I am interested in the position. 
My email is mrowens92@yahoo.com


----------



## Mvega

*Remote coder*

Hi, I have my CPC and I am interested. Please email me at drivenbass@hotmail.com. 

Thanks,


----------



## thomasj5

Hello,

I am very interested in a Remote Coding position.  I am CPC certified since 2010.  I can be reached at thomasj514@att.net

Sincerely,
Joyce Thomas


----------



## Connor.clarissa

Hi, My name is clarissa and I am interested in this remote coding position. I have my CPC and im curious to know more about coding from home. My email is clarissac.1727@gmail.com. Thank you and have a wonderful day.


----------



## SHOLLAND12

I would love to be referred.  I am CPC certified and will soon have my CPMA certification (next month).  Thank you.  sholland7@gmail.com


----------



## nspired1

If still available, I'd like to be referred. I have my CPC and can be contacted at nspiredee@yahoo.com. Thanks.


----------



## poinky

*Remote Coding*

Hello I am a cpc interested in remote coding. please contact me at mmendoza698@yahoo.com Thank you


----------



## Newbiller

Hi, I would be interested in this position. I have my CPC and been working in the field for over 3 years. Thanks


----------



## allison_w_99

I recently obtained my certification in August and am looking for a part-time remote position to supplement part of my income.  My on-the-job coding experience is limited but I believe I am off to a great start based on the feedback I've received.  I've been working on hospital charges for gastroenterologists at a large group practice.  I have experience coding endoscopic procedures and inpatient encounters.  I am proficient in ICD-10 and have completed additional specialty training in gastroenterology.

I am most interested in evaluation and management and am hoping I may get the opportunity to access the new webinar that's coming out.  I would like to gain experience in various specialties.  

I can only work up to 15 hours per week as I am employed full-time with the practice.  Please email me at allisonweir@hotmail.com if you would like to see my resume.


----------



## mom2vanna

Interested. CPC and about to be ICD-10 certified.  7 years experience Internal Medicine and Cardiology.
mittsy01@att.net


----------



## meher

Hi 
i am cpc certified and i have 3years of experience in ER and HCC coding. I am currently staying in Newjersey on H4 visa. i am very interested in this position. If you consider my profile mail to thatavarthi.meher@gmail.com. Thanks in advance


----------



## ksue

*CPC - 3 years HCC coding Experience - Outpt*

Hello - I'm interested - CPC with 3 years experience - HCC and wound care
ksjanesin@yahoo.com


----------



## gr8ful316

I have my CPC (since 2009) and OBGC certified (OBGYN) since 2014.

 Erika Espinoza


----------



## ba_trisha

@kara912 

I am interested in the remote coding positions.  I am a CPC.  Please email me info to ba_trisha@hotmail.com

Thank you.


----------



## lepperson

Interested in remote coding, I have my CPC and have worked in the Healthcare field for many years.
eppersonla@upmc.edu


----------



## lisa powell

Hello,
I am CPC-H certified since 1997 and currently looking for a remote coding position.  Please contact me at lkpmymail@gmail.com  Thank you  Lisa


----------



## couragerus

*Job*

I am interested in a position. I have two years experience in a doctor's office, but it was entry level coding. I set for my CPC in November, and I am currently working in an office doing a lot of different types of coding. My phone number is 580-239-8886 and my email is couragerus@yahoo.com.


----------



## glassbird

*Remote Coding Position*

Please contact me at clovewahlberg@yahoo.com.  I would like to be considered for a remote coding position.  I have three years coding experience in a multiple practices and I am very proficient with various practice management software systems.

I will be happy to forward a resume for your review.

Thank you for your time.
Carol Love


----------



## Abitha

Hi 

I am certified with CPC-P and Completed ICD-10 proficiency exam. I have 6 years experience in Medical coding and billing.
My email address abitha.venkatesan@yahoo.com


----------



## roxyrose

*Remote coding*

I have 10 years experience and have a CPC and a CCS. roxyrose@hot.rr.com
Am interested in information at this time.


----------



## s.haney86

*job*

i have my CPC since 2013 and i have a year and a half coding experience with home health. I am very interested in this position. s.haney86@yahoo.com


----------



## nicoleredondo2

Hi I am interested CPC since 2012 Cardiology experience
nicoleredondo2@yahoo.com


----------



## cfmiller

Hello, I am interested in remote coding. I have over 10 years in medical billing and coding and have been CPC certified since 2002. I am in the process of completing ICD-10 training. christinefm@icloud.com.
Thank you.


----------



## sljohnson

*Remote Coding position*

I am a CPC-A I am interested. Please email me  high5me1@yahoo.com.


----------



## sljohnson

*Remote Coding position*

I am a CPC-A I am interested. Please email me  high5me1@yahoo.com.


----------



## pnursepeters

*Interested in posting*



kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!



I am interested. I am an RN, CPC, with six years emergency room coding.
I am ICD 10 certified and have been working in ICD 10 since July 1. I am experienced in Profee, facility and diagnosis.  My contact email is
peterst208@gmail.com.

Thanks,

Terri Peters


----------



## tsm

*Remote Coding Wanted*

Hi,

I am interested in this remote coding opportunity!  I am a CPC with 10 years of experience in various areas.  I am ICD-10 certified through the AAPC.  I am ready to code!!

Thanks!
tmf1racer@gmail.com


----------



## Caresbear

I am interested.  I am a CPC.  I've been coding for 15 years.  My email is melbyard@gmail.com

Thank you


----------



## marsg@minot.com

*remote coding*

I have my CPC with 2 years E&M coding.   I have 20 plus years as a medical biller.    My email is marsg@minot.com


----------



## 13rsommer

I am looking for a remote part-time position.  Are any of those available?


----------



## kcarl

Hi,

I have 15 yrs+ coding experience in a variety of specialities.  My email is kathyc@medvalent.com


----------



## kkrenza

Hello, 

Ive been certified for 5 years now and am very interested.

Krenzak@yahoo.com

848-448-2624

Thanks 
Kimberly


----------



## cmcarden

Please email if positions are still available. I'm a CPC and a CASCC.
charleencarden@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## tee512

*Remote Coder*

I am interested in this position. I currently am CPC certified and have over 2 years coding experience. My email address is tee512@yahoo.com.


----------



## kaititatro41

Hello,
 I would love to be considered for a position, I am CPC certifited. My name is Kailtin Tatro and my email is katititatro41@hotmail.com

Thank you,
Kaitlin


----------



## tori_ryan24

*remote coding interest*



kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!




I saw your post through the AAPC forum and I wanted to see if there are still some remote positions available through your company?  If so, I would love the opportunity to be considered.  I am extremely interested in remote work.  You may email at my personal email or call if you need more information.  Thank you in advance and I look forward to speaking with you soon.

Tori Ryan, CPC
Bobbysbabygurl25@hotmail.com
907-947-1971


----------



## nlbarnes

*Interested*

I have a CPC and CGSC since 2009.

nancybarnes@cox.net


----------



## katrina leary

*Interested in remote coding*



kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!



I am a Certified CPC with 16 years of Reimbursement, billing, and family practice as well as GYN/OB coding!


----------



## Edwards.Carmen@scrippshealth.org

*Remote Coder Position*

Hello I would like to be considered for your Remote Coding position, I'm a Certified Medical Coder for the past 2 yrs. I have 20 plus years of medical billing/coding experience in multi specialties. I'm presently working for Scripps Health Organization, my position is Biller/Coder II, I'm responsible for billing-coding for neurosurgery, peripheral vascular disease, ophthalmology, and ICU. I can be contacted to my cell number (619) 548-0686.
Truly yours,
Carmen Edwards


----------



## happyfeet

*interest in this position*

Hi 
I am CPC and CPMA through AAPC, and have been coding for 10 years.
my contact information:
amc187@hotmail.com
312-731-8896


----------



## Naira

*remote coding position*

Hi 
I am certified with cpc since 2007 and I am interested with remote coding position. My email nyusufova@aol.com


----------



## YLEWI2

I'm interested. Yolanda Lewis yolandalewis66@hotmail.com


----------



## marcy

*Remote Coders*

Aloha,

I was wondering if your company are still looking for remote coders.  I currently hold a CPC & CCA credential and have been coding for more then 10 years.  If this offer still stands please contact me at sheridez@gmail.com.  

Thank you! ~ Marcy


----------



## kmkiss64

I am looking for a remote coding position.  I am a CPC with the AAPC and have been doing Family Practice coding for the past 12 years.  I can be reached via email at: kris_mcfarland@live.com 

Kristine McFarland-Kiss, CPC, CMA (AAMA)


----------



## Shailap

Hi, I don't have experience but I do have CPC,COC with ICD 10 proficiency and I am looking for part time remote coding position. Have 6 years health care and medical records experience but not coding. My email is bitypatel@gmail.com


----------



## LINDSEYGS

Hi,

I have my CPC thru AAPC and ICD-10 cert.  Please email me info to lindseysolis@me.com


----------



## tori_ryan24

Hi I am interested in speaking with someone......tori_ryan24@hotmail.com.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## texancoder01

I attempted to message you regarding this....but AAPC says your mailbox is too full and can't accept any more messages.

Please contact me at pamkulczar@outlook.com


----------



## baberuthe

I would appreciate the opportunity to have my resume reviewed for this position. I've attached it to this reply, thank you
Ruth Silber

baberuthe@comcast.net


----------



## tls702001

*Remote Coder*

I would love to have my information added to the list.  My email is tls702001@verizon.net

Thank you,
Tammy Sankner


----------



## ldalman

I would be interested in learning more about the position.  I am a CPC and completed my ICD-10 proficiency testing.    My email is lldalman@charter.net.


----------



## jbodie014

I would love to be considered but I don't have the necessary experience but my current employer hired me before I was certified and had hands on experience. They gave me that chance and I can certainly get a reference if need be. My number is 503.319.5511. Thank you!


----------



## SBOYD1121

*job*

Hi,
My name is Sherri Boyd and I am an RN with CPC certification and ICD 10 proficiency with AAPC. I have Anesthesia coding experience. 
My email is sherriboyd1121@yahoo.com
Thank you!!


----------



## Cadkins5

*Cpc*



kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!



I am interested in this position chenell.adkins5@gmail.com

Thank You!!


----------



## Cadkins5

*Anesthesia Coding*



SBOYD1121 said:


> Hi,
> My name is Sherri Boyd and I am an RN with CPC certification and ICD 10 proficiency with AAPC. I have Anesthesia coding experience.
> My email is sherriboyd1121@yahoo.com
> Thank you!!



I am interested in Anesthesia Coding, How easy is getting into it?
chenell.adkins5@gmail.com


----------



## mgrossguth@verizon.net

*interested*

hi.  Where can I forward my resume?  My e-mail is mgrossguth@verizon.net


----------



## twetea81

Hello My name is Olayinka Olaniyi. My email address is olayinka_t_olaniyi@yahoo.com.
EXTREMELY INTERESTED working remotely. please email me so that I can forward my contact information and resume. Thanks


----------



## lfbehar

I became a Certified Professional Coder with ICD 10 Proficiency this year. During my over five years as the office manager for an Internal Medicine sole practitioner billing and coding were the aspect of my work I most enjoyed, therefore I chose to focus my attention here and seek new employment as a Certified Professional Coder. 

Please review the attached resume and contact me if my experience matches the available positions.

Thank you for your time and consideration,

Lorraine F. Behar
lorrainefbehar@yahoo.com


----------



## mbartley

I am very interested.  I am a CPC and have had exposure to family practice and currently code for cardiovascular office with 10 physicians.  My email is bartley1207@gmail.com.  I love coding and love to work!!!  My experience began in 2008.


----------



## aliciarich

I am interested in learning more about this position.
aliciadrich@gmail.com


----------



## CodingKing

OK everyone. The poster of the position has not logged into this website since July 9th 2015. I think its safe to assume the position is no longer available.


----------



## Ang7691

I am interested I have work for Primary care and Mental for almost three years.  I am working for just the Mental Health now.  Would love to work from home.  I do have my CPC certification and proficient in ICD 10.  Have a great day.  Angela Smith alscoffee@bellsouth.net


----------



## swebb4850@gmail.com

Hi,
I have experience in remote ancillary coding and am very interested in this position.  My email is swebb4850@gmail.com
Thanks,
Shari RN, CPC-A


----------



## jojo1uf

Hi! I am very interested! I have my CPC, COC, and currently pursuing the CIC certification. Please email me Josephine.pascale@yahoo.com Thank you.


----------



## plschmacht

I am interested in a remote position. I have had my CPC since 2009.


----------



## Nithyapmenon

[
I am interested .my email. nithyamenon2008@gmail.com


----------



## aharrison@fsbit.net

*Remote coder*



kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!



Hello, My name is Andrea  my email is andreaharrison75@gmail.com


----------



## pswotton

*Please email me @ pswotton@hotmail.com for my resume*

I have 2 years experience with remote coding.




kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!


----------



## sjohnson3735

*Boot Camp*

I'm very interested in taking a boot camp class in order to pass the CPC certification exam. I have taken it 3 times, graduated from school last January with an associates in coding and billing and I need advice and or help, my email is syjohnson2016@gmail.com.  I would like a job, but I've applied to no avail. I did an internship for 9 months with a billing company, that did billing for an doctor that handled infectious disease. I also volunteer at Piedmont hospital occasionally. I would love to do another internship, but I need to be certified first and then I can obtain one through the AAPC. Thanks for help or advise


----------



## Dr Shiv

*Remote medical coding*

Hi I am interested for this position and also have experience as remote coder 
having 5 year experience ,please revert me on drshivpratap23@gmil.com 
also catch me on same hangout , else you have to provide your email id
phone number +919212544427


kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!


----------



## rwinebarger

*Interested*

Hello!  I am interested in the position. I have my RMC and RMA and 11 years experience.  My email is renee_lamie@yahoo.com.  Thanks!


----------



## lmoreau

*Elizabeth Moreau*



kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!



I am looking for a remote position with 5 years experience , certified CPC  and CGIC


----------



## rthomas@generalmedicine.com

*Recent CPC, working on CPMA, looking for part-time positions.*

Hello, I am interested if any positions still remain open. I've worked in a medical billing office the past three years, billing, coding, and auditing medical records. I obtained my CPC and ICD-10 training this past December and am currently working to obtain my CPMA through AAPC. 

I am looking for a part-time remote position to increase my existing skills and gain new ones. Please forward my email to the correct department as I'd like to get more information regarding this position. 

email: rythomas3@live.com

Thank you in advance,
Ryanne Thomas


----------



## Britni3

*remote coder*

I am interested in the position I have my CPC and have 3 years experience you can email me at Bbybee3@icloud.com


----------



## kslade1

*Interested in Remote Work*

Hello I have been a CPC for 6 years and have been ICD10 recertified. Have worked Urgent Care, Emergency Room , Diagnostic Clinics, Physical Medicine and Inpatient (DRG) for major health care providers as well as 13 years at Blue Cross.


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com

*I am interested in the remote coding positions available*

I am very interested in remote coding.  I have my CPC and have been coding for general surgery for the last couple of years.  My email is n.hinojos@yahoo.com.

Thank You

Nancy


----------



## tcade

*Tina Cade, CPC  CGIC*

I would be interested in coding remotely part-time.  My email is TeaJay60@gmail.com.  I have had experience working from home and would like to hear from someone.

Thanks

Tina Cade CPC  CGIC


----------



## jj-smile

I'm interested so please contact me at jjesusloves8@gmail.com


----------



## pandjkent@aol.com

*Cpc*

Hi I am interested in doing in coding remotely. I have been certified since 12/2013 but have done coding for about 11 years. I would prefer part time if available.
pandjkent@aol.com.

Thanks
Patty


----------



## mayonpersaud

Hi

I just got my CPC in December but I have 2 years for billing and coding experience.
I am currently looking for a remote position.  
mayonpersaud@gmail.com

Thanks
Mayon


----------



## ishtiyaq.ahmad

*Remote coding*

Hi I am interested for this position and also having 2 years experience in multispeciality surgery ,please revert me on ishtiyaq.kiet@gmail.com for further details.

CPC and icd 10 Certified.


----------



## kbeach

*Remote Coding Position*

Hi I am interested in doing in coding remotely. I have been certified since 11/2010 but have done coding for about 23 years. I look foward to hearing from you.

Regards,
Kimberly S. Beach


----------



## KimBest

I am interested as well. kbest5@hotmail.com. I have my CPC and 15 years experience.


----------



## aneesaht@hotmail.com

*Remote Coding Position*

I am interested in a remote coding position. I am CPC certified and have 2+ years experience. Looking forward to speaking with you regarding an opportunity. 
atjefferson722@gmail.com


----------



## Anushka123

*Remote medical coding position*

Hi, 
I am CPC & ICD -10 certified, I am currently looking for remote medical coding positions.


Soujanya
Soujichil@gmail.com


----------



## ishtiyaq.ahmad

*CPC certified, ICD 10 proficient*

Hi, i am interested in remote coding job. I am from India. If any possibility is there to work as remote coder then kindly contact me at ishtiyaq.kiet@gmail.com.


----------



## chavera

*Cpc certified since 2012*

Hello,

I am very interested if I could have the information emailed to me at vera.r0305@gmail.com. I have a little over 5 years of medical coding experience in Family Practice. 

Thank you,
Raquel Chavez, CPC


----------



## MMartin525

*Remote Coder Position*

My name is Marcy Hollon, CPC. I have over 10 years coding experience, 5 of them in remote coding. I am currently looking for a job and can start immediately.

Marcy Hollon
(931) 668-2558
(931) 820-4058
marcyhollon15@gmail.com


----------



## samanthiarussell@yahoo.com

*Employment*

My name is Samanthia Russell and I am a CPC. I am interested in employment. my email address is samanthiarussell@yahoo.com. I look forward to hearing from someone. 

Thanking you in advance, 


Sam


----------



## cdeclerk

*Job*

I am curious to see how much these positions are paying?
Thanks,
Cindy DeClerk, CCA,CPC,CPMA
cindydeclerk@ymail.com


----------



## akre.mary@gmail.com

*Hello*

Hello I am interested in the remote coding opportunities. my email is akre.mary@gmail.com

Thank You


----------



## shimym

*remote coder*

please email me healthcare09@msn.com . I'm interested in the remote coding opportunities thank you


----------



## akre.mary@gmail.com

*Remote Coding*

Hello, I am interested in the remote coding position, here is my email akre.mary@gmail.com

Thank You, Mary


----------



## stephanie.henderson

Are any of the positions part time?  my email is spennington07@gmail.com thanks


----------



## roxey16

kara912 said:


> The company I work for is looking for about another 40 medical coders. If you have your CPC and at least 2 years experience behind you, let me know. I'll refer you. It's remote!



I am very interested! Please send me an email at jessietalbot08@yahoo.com and I will send you my resume. 

Thanks, 
Jessie Talbot


----------

